# The Book of Love (Peter Gabriel) - Hochzeits oder Begräbnis-lied?



## RubenPlinius (24. Juli 2011)

hallo leute

ich habe mit freunden eine hitzige diskussion, aber es weiß niemand eine antwort und google hilft auch nicht wieder

the book of love, von peter gabriel, ist ein wunderschönes lied - darauf haben wir uns einigen könnten
doch einige von uns sagen, es ist ein hochzeits-lied, andere (wie ich) meinen es ist ein begräbnis lied

wir haben die lyrics immer und immer wieder durchgekaut
im grunde ist es eine liebeserklärung
doch sieht man sich die klangfarbe an, sowohl der streichmusik als auch peter gabriels stimme, dann hat das lied an sich doch schon man eine todtraurige stimmung oder? etwas geht zu ende...
und dann noch die zeile:
you ought to give me wedding rings

klärt mich bitte auf, aber wenn mich mein englisch nicht täuscht, dann bedeutet dass, umständlich ausgedrückt, dass sie ihn hätte heiraten sollen, doch es hat letztlich nicht geklappt (ought: sollte)

also hat was nicht geklappt oder?
von daher ein eher unpassendes lied für hochzeiten, oder was meint ihr? (frage 1)
und unabhängig davon: ist book of love dann eher ein begräbnis lied? oder auch das nicht? (frage 2)

ich freu mich auf eure meinungen und impressionen!


----------



## BlizzLord (24. Juli 2011)

Das tolle an Musik/Kunst ist das sie jeder selbst so interpretiert wie er es für richtig hält darum ist es beides.


----------



## Ernst Haft (24. Juli 2011)

Eins ist es mit Sicherheit nicht - ein Begräbnislied. Ursprünglich stammt es von der Band "Magnetic Fields" und ist einer von 69 Love-Songs bzw. Lieder über Love-Songs.

Wenn ich mich richtig an ein Interview erinnere, fand Gabriel es amüsant, als man ihm anbot, für den "Shall we dance?"-Soundtrack dieses Lied zu covern. Obwohl er mit Teilen des Textes wenig anfangen konnte, gab es da trotzdem einen persönlichen Bezug, weil eine seiner Frauen ihm mal ein Buch mit dem Titel "Book of Love" schenkte und sie gemeinsam daraus lasen.

Die ursprüngliche Intention des Autors kennt auch nur dieser. Für mich klingt das überhaupt nicht nach irgendeinem Ende - die "Konventionen" der Liebe sind halt an sich anstrengend und langweilig; manche Regeln im Grunde fürchterlich. Aber für den richtigen Partner geht man halt gerne Kompromisse ein - und ein "Du solltest mir einen Ehering geben" ist dann die allerletzte "Unterwerfung" unter konventionelle Regeln, die der Sänger jedoch gerne eingeht.

Nach dieser Interpretation natürlich ganz klar ein Song für eine Hochzeit, wenn man es mag (wobei ich - sollte ich jemals im Fieberwahn heiraten - eher Gabriels "In your eyes" wählen würde). Und wer Gabriel nicht mag, hat eh keinen Geschmack .


----------



## Silmyiél (25. Juli 2011)

Also wir haben es bei der Silbernen Hochzeit meiner Eltern in ein Video als Hintergrundmusik laufen lassen.

So viele Tränen habe ich bei beiden noch nie gesehen.

=> Hochzeitslied


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Juli 2011)

Definitiv Liebes/Hochzeitslied.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juli 2011)

Für mich ist es gleichzeitig das Endlied aus Scrubs.

Wie oben geschrieben: Jeder interpretiert es anders.

Zu einer Hochzeit: "Liebe ist" von Nena. Meine Schwester hat mit diesem Lied als Hochzeitslied, Songtext als Predigt geheiratet. Meine Mutter hat es sich täglich anhören müssen vorher, da sie immer weinen musste, weil sie an meinen kurz vorher verstorbenen Vater denken musste. (Anno 2004/2005)


----------

